# Advice for extra storage on Nvidia Shield TV



## redundantslurs (Dec 5, 2015)

So, I bought the Shield TV during the Black Friday promo for $150 (the base model not the pro).  Question I have is, How much of a speed difference is there between getting a Samsung T1 portable 250gigs drive USB3.0 over the Samsung 64GB Pro+ USH-1 micro SDXC U3 card?  I'm new to the whole Android TV ecosystem and just recently started to mess around with KODI.   Will the Shield TV allow me to install games and apps to the external drives or are they just for media?  Maybe, I should have just bought the PRO version and not have any headaches at all.  Any advice, suggestions and insight is welcomed, thanks.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 6, 2015)

I bought one as well but have not installed many apps yet. Most of what you can install on it is available thru the already installed google store/play app. There is a geforece app that wants your money to download games and such from NVidia as well.    I am mainly using it for media and have yet to fill up the 64 gig micro sd I installed.  As for your speed question the usb should be faster than the ush-1.  But you will not noticed it.


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you much flmatter.  Yeah, the Samsung T1 does have a bigger price premium over the micro sd card so I think I'm just gonna go with the sd card.  Here's another question I have, since you say the the speed difference is not that noticeable b/w usb and sd card, does that also apply to sd cards?  The Samsung Pro+ series is way pricier than the EVO+ series.  Would getting the EVO+ series 128GB a smarter buy since its only $45 vs the PRO+ 64GB for $40?


----------



## flmatter (Dec 6, 2015)

Definitely go bigger if the price point is that close. Plus you will not be using up one of the 2 usb ports you have.


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 6, 2015)

I appreciate your input very much, going with the EVO+ since its on sale right now, thanks.


----------

